# Two-sided baby afghan



## brandk (Jan 22, 2011)

Have been looking at all your wonderful projects for a while. I wanted to share this two-sided afghan a friend gave me a pattern for. It takes a while to make but is really nice when done.


----------



## Didi (Jun 22, 2011)

That's really pretty, well done.


----------



## jenny012760 (Mar 24, 2011)

I would like the pattern if it is available. Thanks Jenny


----------



## brandk (Jan 22, 2011)

Here is the pattern. I have adapted the original so you don't have to cut the yarn at the end of each row.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Your blanket is so pretty x


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Looks nice and warm.

SEA


----------



## knitnut (Feb 20, 2011)

mmany thanks for the pattern. You were thinking ahead.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I've always loved those, so glad you posted yours and the pattern, may give it a go. 
Thank you for sharing, it's a beautiful piece of work. 
Kaye


----------



## jenny012760 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

the download doesn't seem to work for me - where can I find the pattern?


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

That's quite lovely! The colors are great together, and the pattern is so interesting. I really should stop looking at everything...everyone makes such beautiful things that I want to make, too!


----------



## furgee (May 30, 2011)

Back in the 1960's and 1970's that afgan was all the rage. I don't recall how many of them I made. But I just dug out the one I made for my daughter in 1975 for her to use with her new son (my first grandchild) I remember the original patter came in a kit from LeWards or maybe Herchners. It is so easy to make once you get past the first 2 rows - those are a bit confusing.


----------



## Krissyb1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Beautiful job. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

lovely!


----------



## smigdail (Apr 10, 2011)

what an interesting pattern ... do you have a link?
Thank you
Sherry


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm tired right now, not fully awake, lok, but what is a 2-sided anything? I'll wake up more in another hour or two and it will make sense then........maybe.........lol


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

This is gorgeous!! I tried to save the pattern but couldn't open it.


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

smigdail said:


> what an interesting pattern ... do you have a link?
> Thank you
> Sherry


If you look up a bit, you will see she included a link to a download. It's small, but it's there.


----------



## grandmothercarolyn (Jul 15, 2011)

That's BEAUTIFUL! I don't crochet, but darn - I WANT TO NOW!
Grandmother Carolyn


----------



## Broomie (Apr 3, 2011)

Your afghan is beautiful. I've downloaded the pattern but it won't open so that it makes sense to read. Is there a link or somethimg else so that I can read the pattern. Thanks. June


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Just beautiful. Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

I can not open the file either, and the download isnt in PDF so my computer will not let me even see it. Is there some other place I can look for the pattern??? Yours is AWSOME!!! Thank you for sharing


----------



## AudreyD (Jan 19, 2011)

Could someone download the pattern, copy and paste the directions on here. I can't download it.  It is beautiful.


----------



## tookie. (Apr 10, 2011)

It is really nice, but I can't download either.


----------



## Angel Star (Apr 12, 2011)

I couldn't get a download. If anyone was able to get a copy of this, could you do a copy and paste, and please send it to me at:[email protected]
It is just beautiful!!


----------



## tina.zucker (Mar 16, 2011)

I love this- just think of all the wonderful color combinations you could do. Thank you for attaching the electives.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> I'm tired right now, not fully awake, lok, but what is a 2-sided anything? I'll wake up more in another hour or two and it will make sense then........maybe.........lol


That was my problem, I did download it but couldn't open it once it was downloaded to my file.


----------



## irishsmitty (Apr 20, 2011)

SHELL STITCH (REVERSIBLE PATTERN) 
A multiple of 8+2 sts.
Hook Size I (Baby afghan Size E) 
(242 stitches 30 shells 30 rows)
(The following directions about yarn are Elaine Brents originals with my comments in brackets. The following directions are the way I adapted them to work for me.)
Baby afghan requires 8 -2 ounce skeins (4 colors) {I never understood the 4 colors} 12  1 3/4 ounce skeins {Need more with changes}
For regular afghan, the heavy type yarn such as Love Knit (K Mart) or Poppin yarn seems to buff better. On the baby yarn I try to really snug up the first dc in the shell. It seems to puff better.

Row 1: Color 1- Chain desired length. (8 stitches for each shell + 2) 1 sc in 2nd st from hook, *skip 3 sts, 1 shell of 7 dc in next st, skip 3 sts, 1 sc in next st; Repeat from * to end. Leave loop to be worked later.
Row 2: Do not turn. Attach color 2 at opposite end from loop just left. Ch 7, sc in front loop of next sc, continue across going through both loops in final sc.
Row 3: With color 2 turn, Ch 3, 3 dc in first sc, * 1 sc in center dc of next shell, (going thru both loops and over chain) 1 shell of 7 dc in next sc: (going thru back loop only, same loop as sc from chain in row 2) Repeat from*, end with 4 dc in last sc, inserting hook thru both loops. Ch 3 leave loop.
Row 4: Pick up loop from color 1-do not turn- chain 3, sc in top of 1st dc, chain 4, sc in front loop of sc, chain 7, sc in front loop of next sc. Continue across using chain 7 and sc in next sc until last shell. Chain 4, sc in top of last dc.
Row 5: *shell of 7 dc in back loop of next sc, 1 sc in center dc of next shell going through both loops and around chain, repeat from * to end. 1 sc in top of ch 3. 
Row 6: Pick up color 2, sc in top of color 1 sc. Chain 7, sc in front loop of sc from previous row. Repeat to the end.
Repeat row 3-6- until desired length, ending with row 5. Do not break yarn.
Last Row: Ch 2, turn, 1 hdc in first sc, * ch 2 in center dc of next shell, ch 2, hdc in next sc. Repeat from * to end.
Border: Ch 2, work hdc on long side of cover, having about 4 hdc for every 2 rows, 3 hdc in corner st; then on lower edge work 6 hdc evenly spaced to each pattern. Have same number of hdc on other side, 3 hdc in corner and same number of hdc on top edge as on lower edge.
Round 2: Ch 1, work 1 round, sc form same side having 3 sc in each corner. Join. Fasten off. Start and end with main color.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

http://www.tamemymind.com/blog/2004/10/29/twocolor-reversible-shells-afghan-free-crochet-pattern.php

This is the one I use


----------



## Broomie (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you so much for this. June


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Very clever design and beautifully made. First time I've seen this design.


----------



## Mar 18 (Feb 4, 2011)

What good memories this is---Back in the 70's my mother who did not crochet or knit had someone crochet a blanket for my daughter's first child---THIS PATTERN---a couple of years ago, my daughter was cleaning out and gave me several blankets that had been the boys (she has 3) to give to a charity---well, I saved this one because I wanted to find the pattern!!! AND TODAY HERE IT IS!!! The one I have saved is pastel green and white---my daughter has grandchildren coming now, so I will try to make a couple of blankets to pass on to them-------I may keep the original forever. ;-)! Thanks for passing on patterns, I love it. Someday I will learn to put pictures of my work on here------!!! God Bless all M ^j^


----------



## PattieK (Mar 25, 2011)

Love them both!

Thank you so much for posting the pattern. I asked someone for another pattern months ago and she keeps saying she'll send it and is always full of excuses. I understand not wanting to share a pattern, but don't say you will when you won't 

I appreciate that you share.


----------



## Angel Star (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks a lot, irishsmitty and yankeecatlady! Irish, my husband was born in Howard Beach, and lived there until he started school. 

Angel


----------



## Josebellie (Apr 4, 2011)

Had this patrern a long time ago.. Made it with dazzle yarbs white on one side And various dazzle on the other, Would love to make it again if you could send me the pattern. Email is [email protected] Made many but lost the pattern whhen I moved. Thanks.


----------



## Josebellie (Apr 4, 2011)

Had this patrern a long time ago.. Made it with dazzle yarbs white on one side And various dazzle on the other, Would love to make it again if you could send me the pattern. Email is [email protected] Made many but lost the pattern whhen I moved. Thanks.


----------



## Josebellie (Apr 4, 2011)

Had this patrern a long time ago.. Made it with dazzle yarbs white on one side And various dazzle on the other, Would love to make it again if you could send me the pattern. Email is [email protected] Made many but lost the pattern whhen I moved. Thanks.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Josebellie said:


> Had this patrern a long time ago.. Made it with dazzle yarbs white on one side And various dazzle on the other, Would love to make it again if you could send me the pattern. Email is [email protected] Made many but lost the pattern whhen I moved. Thanks.


my but your computer has a speach problem doesn't it.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

brandk said:


> Here is the pattern. I have adapted the original so you don't have to cut the yarn at the end of each row.


Well if I were a computer I'd understand what was downloaded. oops!


----------



## GLG (Jul 25, 2011)

what do you mean by:Row 1:8 stitches for each shell + 2?

thank you, I would love to do one of these for a gift.


----------



## GLG (Jul 25, 2011)

what do you mean by:Row 1:8 stitches for each shell + 2?

thank you, I would love to do one of these for a gift.

GLG


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Very pretty. I tried to download the pattern, but was unable to do so. What software are you using?


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow! It's fantastic. Good job ;-)


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

That means that you need to chain 8 for each shell you want plus 2 on the end of your chain
Example 5 shells= 5x8(40)+2= 42 stitches


----------



## Stef (Mar 31, 2011)

I would love to have this pattern for this beautiful blankie Stef


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Love the blanket. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## berylstott (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow this is scary. I made this same blanket pattern many many years ago. I still set it over the back of my couch. My dog has taken it over as his. I was just thinking in the middle of last night, while I couldn't sleep.... where did I ever get that pattern from because I wanted to make another one for him..much smaller. Low and behold it appears today on this website...hmmmm. Thank you so much for the pattern.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

It's beautiful and I love your stitches. They're perfect!
marilyn


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

Very pretty with the shells. I posted a reversible herringbone pattern but I think it is under the Main topics with pictures. Nice colors.. soft.


----------



## GLG (Jul 25, 2011)

thank you for being so prompt with the answer. I will get spme baby yarn and try the pattern. I wrote the instructions down into the downloaded pattern.

Thank you, again for sharing!
GLG


----------



## azsgram3 (Feb 2, 2011)

try downloading it with Word.


----------



## Josebellie (Apr 4, 2011)

Nothing wrong with my computer Cathy, Just my hands,have tremors, Sorry for the mistake


----------



## Josebellie (Apr 4, 2011)

Will be sure not to use the computer on this sight anymore Sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## AudreyD (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you so muchirishsmitty and yankeecatlady. Am working on a ripple afghan now queen size but want to start on this shell stitch very soon. So cute!


----------



## irishsmitty (Apr 20, 2011)

Angel Star said:


> Thanks a lot, irishsmitty and yankeecatlady! Irish, my husband was born in Howard Beach, and lived there until he started school.
> 
> Angel


I live here about 16 years, originally from Brooklyn.


----------



## oregoncaro (May 4, 2011)

My Mom made one of those and when she gave me all her yarn and patterns it wasn't in there I would love to get the pattern if you have it! She had a small swatch of it along with another double afghan also no pattern!


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Very clever. Nicely done.


----------



## threadgal (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a pattern like this but the only thing it leaves out is the size. What size do you make yours?


----------



## azsgram3 (Feb 2, 2011)

:roll: You can type any time you want to. I use the hunt and peck system. I'M 78 and not one will stop me from typing.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh me, my "things I want to make list" is longer than Santa's gift list. This one is right at the top of my list. I love making shells. One of the few crochet things I can do. Still trying to understand "M" in my knit shrug from the top down pattern. Thank you to you all who tried to help me.


----------



## Josebellie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you azsgrandma. I am 75 and have essential tremore and do appreciate this site,. You are right, I am staying. Have a great day and I know you will make some beautiful things.


\


----------



## Stef (Mar 31, 2011)

I love your two-sided baby blanket. Both me and my husband have tried every way to download it, but no success. Maybe you can send it to me by E-Mail or another way. Here is my E-Mail address. [email protected]

I certainly would appreciate it. Stef


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

WOWWW AND WOWWW


----------



## brandk (Jan 22, 2011)

I could try to email it to you if you can give me an email. I have never seen it anywhere else. A friend gave me the pattern and I have adapted it and have it saved on the computer. My email is [email protected]frontier.com if you want to email me and I will answer.

Kathy


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

What a pretty, pretty blanket. I made a reversible one back in the 60's but not with shells. Mine was a houndstooth. That is so much softer. Great job.


----------



## annie h (Mar 26, 2011)

Josebellie said:


> Will be sure not to use the computer on this sight anymore Sorry for the inconvenience


Aw Josibellie don't listen to anybody on here about spelling mistakes or grammar we are not teachers just a bunch of likeminded people with a love of knitting and crochet. So please keep up with your comments

Anne


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

irishsmitty said:


> Angel Star said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot, irishsmitty and yankeecatlady! Irish, my husband was born in Howard Beach, and lived there until he started school.
> ...


My daugher was born in Howard Beach Hospital 48 years ago this Aug. 27th. The next day my new daughter and I watched Martin Luther King give his "I Have A Dream" speech on tv. I'll never forget it.


----------



## snowsaint (Aug 3, 2011)

My aunt made a medium blue and light blue throw for my mother. I have the throw now, and I just love it!


----------



## Josebellie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Anne. I am staying cause I really enjoy this sight. Most always people on a friendly sight are friendly. Once in a while you get a surprise. Thanks again for the uplift,


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Elaine Ohs said:


> irishsmitty said:
> 
> 
> > Angel Star said:
> ...


Lyndon Johnson who did much for preschool education was born on August 27 , also.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Josebellie said:


> Thanks Anne. I am staying cause I really enjoy this sight. Most always people on a friendly sight are friendly. Once in a while you get a surprise. Thanks again for the uplift,


When I make mistakes I believe I am being what I am...human. Some of the nicest people speak broken English or make technical errors. You seem like a nice person, so enjoy yourself, don't worry about 'surprises'. I was taught it is rude to correct people. I did not read why this came up.


----------



## Josebellie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you JollyPolly. You seem like a caring person too. Take care and enjoy your knitting.


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

I have read that Einstein was a very poor speller. I've always held on to that thought. I think he said he didn't want to fill his head with things he could look up.


----------



## Josebellie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Elaine. The best part is I do know how to spell. My hands shake and cause a typing error.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I use the iPad and a stylus. It's easier than using my finger. Bet you make a great martini .....trying for light humor here. So much to do about a few letters with a mind of their own. Your sharing is great! I'm so glad to be chatting with you. I got a pattern to make 6 inch lady dolls, size 3/4 needles, size 3 yarn. Will I be able to do such tiny work? We'll see. I never tried before. Have you?


----------



## oregoncaro (May 4, 2011)

I tell everyone I am dyslexic when I type and that I understand many foreign languages and thes chats sites are one of them!! Sheesh I can't imagine correcting someone's spelling on here! Reminds me of the first time I met my daughter's soon to be Mother-in-law (Now EX) she corrected me when I told the kids to drive careful when they were leaving the restaurant after our meeting/dinner. She told me it was "CAREFULLY". I told my son who has an extremely high IQ so when he came out for the wedding we both deliberately spoke with incorrect grammar! I got so I had no idea what was correct anymore. ANd for that matter who cares?  We are among friends here in the family of crafters and overlook each other's faults and don't correct them unless asked! (Get what I mean?)


----------



## Josebellie (Apr 4, 2011)

I do Thank you oregocare


----------



## Josebellie (Apr 4, 2011)

oops oregoncare Lol


----------



## oregoncaro (May 4, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Marilyn954 (Jul 16, 2011)

Please let me know if this is knit pattern and if you would share this,
thank you, Marilyn [email protected]


----------



## Josebellie (Apr 4, 2011)

Amen to that, We do the best we can with what we have. LOL:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

irishsmitty said:


> SHELL STITCH (REVERSIBLE PATTERN)
> A multiple of 8+2 sts.
> Hook Size I (Baby afghan Size E)
> (242 stitches 30 shells 30 rows)
> ...


Thank you, thank you, thank you sooooo much! Perfect for the twins I make gifts for.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

yankeecatlady said:


> http://www.tamemymind.com/blog/2004/10/29/twocolor-reversible-shells-afghan-free-crochet-pattern.php
> 
> This is the one I use


Another beauty! So glad you posted this one.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

annie h said:


> Josebellie said:
> 
> 
> > Will be sure not to use the computer on this sight anymore Sorry for the inconvenience
> ...


Just figure that someone did not put sugar in their coffee this morning! The people here are so nice and generous. I would miss you if you left. Who cares about typing ...it's your message. Type it any way you want!!! Don't leave, please.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

berylstott said:


> Wow this is scary. I made this same blanket pattern many many years ago. I still set it over the back of my couch. My dog has taken it over as his. I was just thinking in the middle of last night, while I couldn't sleep.... where did I ever get that pattern from because I wanted to make another one for him..much smaller. Low and behold it appears today on this website...hmmmm. Thank you so much for the pattern.


It's amazing how these things happen. I will think I should call someone and they call me. I say "I was just thinking of calling you." and it sounds like an excuse but is the truth. Once I was crying because my very old cat had died the night before and I put on the tv and they were trying to find a home for a kitten that looked exactly like mine. My husband adopted her for me and we still have her. Life is strange in a good way sometimes.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Elaine Ohs said:


> irishsmitty said:
> 
> 
> > Angel Star said:
> ...


Aug. 27 is my birthday also. Did you know it is former president Lyndon Johnson's birthday also?


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this unique pattern. Bookmarking it for future use!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

brandk said:


> Here is the pattern. I have adapted the original so you don't have to cut the yarn at the end of each row.


For anyone interested in this pattern, if you have an IPad & Office Plus, you can download this pattern


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> I'm tired right now, not fully awake, lok, but what is a 2-sided anything? I'll wake up more in another hour or two and it will make sense then........maybe.........lol


Reversible - can be used on either side :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> brandk said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the pattern. I have adapted the original so you don't have to cut the yarn at the end of each row.
> ...


If you were a puter, some one would be tapping your keys, in whichever way the fingers hit


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Josebellie said:


> Will be sure not to use the computer on this sight anymore Sorry for the inconvenience


Don't you dare let anyone stop you from coming on this site, we all have our problems and MOST of us don't highlight the mistakes of others. Feel free to come back any time. Most of us are very friendly and non-judgemental xx


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------

